# DIY Powder Coating is CHEAP, FUN, and EASY



## Alex

I would love to get something like this, powder coated Alien sounds awesome.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Powder coating, done by the professionals, is far cheaper than one would think. We pay around R 10 per kilo for standard colours and up to R 15 for the "exotic" colours. In other words, if five mods weighed 1 kilo it would cost R 2 each to have them powder coated. Unfortunately a minimum of 10 kilos is usually required.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

